# F10 - Retrofit DEC switch for Normal/Sport/Sport+ modes



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

Yes. I can confirm that after FDL coding the SZL module with Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles -> nicht aktiv, the fault error is gone and the DEC switch is functioning normally.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> Yes. I can confirm that after FDL coding the SZL module with Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles -> nicht aktiv, the fault error is gone and the DEC switch is functioning normally.


I guess it works, but I am not sure adding 2TB and coding SZL is the correct implementation of the DEC Switch when you do not have the Paddle Shifters.

My 2011 M-Sport with Adaptive Drive has factory DEC switch and no 2TB.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess it works, but I am not sure adding 2TB and coding SZL is the correct implementation of the DEC Switch when you do not have the Paddle Shifters.
> 
> My 2011 M-Sport with Adaptive Drive has factory DEC switch and no 2TB.


My current working assumption is that the switch enabler is embedded in the ICM for any of the dependent optional functionalities.

I remember your post about having a switch but no Sports Automatic in another thread, and it goes well with this working assumption, as adaptive drive is a functionality that supports user intervention for variable ride comfort via the DEC switch.

An initial alternative to VO coding the entire car with a modified VO, was swapping 205 <-> 2TB to aktiv in ICM. That in my testing already made the switch visually responsive.

Following that, FDL coding the CIC & KOMBI values manually -> if they are confirmed to be complete, will provide the KOMBI display info and Sport mode options.

However, the above did not give me the confidence that the steering wheel stiffness was changing in Sport mode even when chassis was enabled in CIC.

VO coding the entire car is the method I suggest as our 'science' in this forum is based on reverse engineering, not manufacturer procedures, so that is the potential to get to 'completeness' as much as possible.

As Esys is a factory floor tool, another assumption I have is that the coding procedure is based on the market option definitions. In the F10 2011 catalog for my car, Germany market, the 2TB option is Sports Automatic Transmission with Shift Paddles, and so VO coding 2TB into the SZL module does enable by default the shift paddles as expected.

The shift paddles however are not a mandatory option with 2TB in some markets. So either Esys would VO code the SZL Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles -> nicht aktiv if I change the VO SALAPA Element to such a market where the paddles are optional, or there is a follow-up Esys procedure that is not known. 2TE is not listed as an option in the Germany market for F10.

Official retrofits are only those available to dealers via ISTA-P and adding the DEC switch by itself is not there as an option.

FDL coding SZL Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles -> nicht aktiv solved the fault memory registration while keeping the best possible 'complete' coding


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> ...The shift paddles however are not a mandatory option with 2TB in some markets. So either Esys would VO code the SZL Lenkrad_Schaltpaddles -> nicht aktiv if I change the VO SALAPA Element to such a market where the paddles are optional, or there is a follow-up Esys procedure that is not known. 2TE is not listed as an option in the Germany market for F10.


Interesting. I have never heard of 2TB being available without the Paddle Shifters. Everything I read shows the paddles as being an integral part of 2TB, although of course most everything I read is U.S. market based.

A requirement for 2TB in the U.S. is either ZSP (Sport) or ZMP (M-Sport), which I assume relates to the fact 2TB is more than just the paddles in that it has different shift points. So is 2TE then just Paddle Shifters for the non-sport cars?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

In relation to the 2TB shift points, all information I discovered indicate that there is no programming difference between 205 & 2TB. If ordered, 2TB on my car would include the sport steering, shifter & paddles.

I can't say for other models/engines but on my car where I retrofitted the switch, equipped with N47D20 engine & 8HPxx transmission, there is no difference what so ever in software programmed to the EGS (transmission), GWS (shifter), DME (engine manangement) or ICM (chassis management) when converting from option 205 to 2TB. I could verify now that I-Step analysis & flashing with E-sys has proven successful.

The only programming change is to accomodate the 2TB shifter hardware (GWS), which is still being flashed with exactly the same SWFL & CAFD (Application software, data & coding parameters db) albeit having a different Hardware ID.

I'd say the behavior characteristic of 2TB vs 205 as far as the transmission & engine are concerned require only the related VO coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> In relation to the 2TB shift points, all information I discovered indicate that there is no programming difference between 205 & 2TB. If ordered, 2TB on my car would include the sport steering, shifter & paddles.
> 
> I can't say for other models/engines but on my car where I retrofitted the switch, equipped with N47D20 engine & 8HPxx transmission, there is no difference what so ever in software programmed to the EGS (transmission), GWS (shifter), DME (engine manangement) or ICM (chassis management) when converting from option 205 to 2TB. I could verify now that I-Step analysis & flashing with E-sys has proven successful.
> 
> ...


Can you confirm if retrofitting the Steering Wheel with Paddles, if the wiring for the Paddles is already there, or must the wiring be run from the Steering Wheel to GWS?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Can you confirm if retrofitting the Steering Wheel with Paddles, if the wiring for the Paddles is already there, or must the wiring be run from the Steering Wheel to GWS?


I have no experience with that. I recall someone on the E60 forum doing this and had to add the missing wires. Search for a retrofit thread there.

Maybe your M Sport option includes this preparation?

Even if they need to be added, its not a big job.

You can verify if they are there or not by following the ISTA wiring diagrams for the connectors, then visually and electrically testing for their existence using a multimeter.

That can be done before going out and purchasing the paddles.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

miotoo said:


> I have no experience with that. I recall someone on the E60 forum doing this and had to add the missing wires. Search for a retrofit thread there.
> 
> Maybe your M Sport option includes this preparation?
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. Maybe someone else will chime in that knows.


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, thanks. Maybe someone else will chime in that knows.


You may have more success in opening a new thread with a title that draws attention to your question..


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Can you confirm if retrofitting the Steering Wheel with Paddles, if the wiring for the Paddles is already there, or must the wiring be run from the Steering Wheel to GWS?


Shawn,

Wiring for the paddles is already present. Just a matter of bolting on the new wheel with paddles and coding.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Wiring for the paddles is already present. Just a matter of bolting on the new wheel with paddles and coding.
> 
> Sean


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## jakeculpin (Jan 25, 2013)

Can this work on a UK MANUAL transmission F10? If so, I assume the part numbers would be different?


----------



## miotoo (May 23, 2012)

jakeculpin said:


> Can this work on a UK MANUAL transmission F10? If so, I assume the part numbers would be different?


I'm not sure how to apply this on a manual when it comes to coding. The logic used here is to activate an existing functionality of the 8HP45/50 automatic transmission.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Tuesday (May 10, 2012)

.


----------



## vlcsa (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi Shawn and Miotoo.
I wanted to thank you for your great post around the forum, and let you know that with your writeups i managed to retrofit sports steering wheel with paddles and fully functional DEC switch + a lot of cool codind.
U guys are amazing and helped me to transform my Bimmer 
Thank you again


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

vlcsa said:


> Hi Shawn and Miotoo.
> I wanted to thank you for your great post around the forum, and let you know that with your writeups i managed to retrofit sports steering wheel with paddles and fully functional DEC switch + a lot of cool codind.
> U guys are amazing and helped me to transform my Bimmer
> Thank you again
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

Is it possible to chage the driving mode as deffault?

When I take the car it's alwais in comford mode, it's possible that tha car remenber the last driving mode used or chage the mode as default?

Thanks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You can set ECOPro as the default or leave it as Comfort / NOrmal. That's it.


----------



## guruhe (Sep 2, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You can set ECOPro as the default or leave it as Comfort / NOrmal. That's it.


Yes it's that. How can I code it?

Thank a lot


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ICM => IcmKod_B_InitEco = verbaut


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

antoniopll said:


> I was change the year but have the same problem...


I have no idea why that is.


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

Will this work on a 2011 528i? Base model non-sport. I just want the sport modes.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

dsolis88 said:


> Will this work on a 2011 528i? Base model non-sport. I just want the sport modes.


I have DEC from factory, so I am not sure of what is needed besides DEC switch.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

dsolis88 said:


> Will this work on a 2011 528i? Base model non-sport. I just want the sport modes.


Yes, I have this mod on my 2011 528i.


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you! Definitely going to do it asap!

Did you have to do anything different than the OP did?



snj1013 said:


> Yes, I have this mod on my 2011 528i.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

dsolis88 said:


> Thank you! Definitely going to do it asap!
> 
> Did you have to do anything different than the OP did?


No, the OP did a good job with the How To guide. Only item I recall is having to remove the rear seat vent at the back of the console to access the ICM module. Removing that grill took a lot of pulling. I thought for sure I was going to break it, but finally it let loose.


----------



## Craco20 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hola, alguien habla español??? No hay algún vídeo con la instalacion???

Gracias y Saludos.-


----------



## dsolis88 (Nov 1, 2016)

I am ordering fixing to order the parts for this retrofit but I am in a dilemma about which part number I should order for the switch. There is a lot of good deals on Ebay for the switch that has sport/comfort instead of sport/normal. The OP provided part number for sport/normal DEC switch. If I got the other model, would that make any difference in doing this retrofit?


----------



## F_CodIng (Sep 8, 2016)

dsolis88 said:


> I am ordering fixing to order the parts for this retrofit but I am in a dilemma about which part number I should order for the switch. There is a lot of good deals on Ebay for the switch that has sport/comfort instead of sport/normal. The OP provided part number for sport/normal DEC switch. If I got the other model, would that make any difference in doing this retrofit?


I have also retrofit the DEC switch and use the operatin unit from a F01 - so normaly the operating units of all F01, F02, F10, F11, F07 works!!!


----------



## BmwDriver2018 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello, please excuse my bad english. I also retrofitted this switch in my F25. Unfortunately, I do not know what to encode everything. I do not have an automatic car. I have a handset. Can someone help me here?


----------



## alexis491 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thank you for the step-by-step guide presented here! I managed to get a SH DEC switch from eBay which I hope to get it on my 2010 530d. 

Any walk-through guides with the coding? Thank you!


----------



## jonobro (Jun 10, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> Very nice right up miotoo, and thanks for the additional information Nison!
> 
> What is different about this new "modular" DEC switch? I can't tell from this picture:
> 
> ...


hey Shawn can you confirm if this one would work for this retrofit thanks !

https://www.ebay.com/itm/323218233097#viTabs_0


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonobro said:


> hey Shawn can you confirm if this one would work for this retrofit thanks !
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/323218233097#viTabs_0


No. You need to check part number in ETK to ensure compatibility.


----------



## jonobro (Jun 10, 2018)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. You need to check part number in ETK to ensure compatibility.


how would i check that


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jonobro said:


> how would i check that


Check part number here in ETK and see where it is used?

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/


----------



## daithi23 (Jun 5, 2019)

*removed - wrong thread*


----------



## daithi23 (Jun 5, 2019)

*removed - duplicated*


----------



## 101Motorsports (Apr 8, 2019)

Thank you very much for the guide. I just completed it on my 2010 F10 without any issues. Removed 205 added 2TB then VO coded everything. No errors. I don't have paddles on my steering wheel either.


----------



## anibalschumache (Jul 12, 2019)

Hi guys ! im new here I know its an old post.. But I found all the info here !
Amazing write up miotoo !
Just wanted to know of there is any differences between 61319202936 DEC switch, and 61319197897. To me they seem the same ante the latter its easier to fin on eBay us.
Thanks in advance!
Cheers


----------



## 101Motorsports (Apr 8, 2019)

anibalschumache said:


> Hi guys ! im new here I know its an old post.. But I found all the info here !
> Amazing write up miotoo !
> Just wanted to know of there is any differences between 61319202936 DEC switch, and 61319197897. To me they seem the same ante the latter its easier to fin on eBay us.
> Thanks in advance!
> Cheers


Yeah i'm pretty sure they will all work. The one I used wasn't listed in this write up either but worked fine. Obviously just make is it's either Right Hand Drive or Left Hand Drive for your car.

I used a 2014 DEC switch in my 2010 F10.


----------



## surly (May 27, 2008)

Hi all:
I'm looking into what I would need to retrofit a DEC switch into my F10. It's 3 or 4/2011 production (I have seen both figures in different places). No active suspension, 205 transmission, no paddles from factory (but M5 wheel with paddles retrofitted and enabled through FDL coding the SZL), X-Drive so hydraulic steering, 6WA w/ HUD, car flashed with MHD and xHP, KWv3s installed.

Why do I want a DEC switch when it won't control anything? Frankly I'm tired of the bugs in xHP (and maybe sometimes MHD) where the devs think everyone on the planet has a DEC switch and screw up the maps for non-DEC people. I'm seriously fitting a DEC switch just to control the tunes a little better. Sheesh. I even have MHD set to linear throttle map so I don't even want SPORT mode messing with my throttle sensitivity.

I have PDC and descent control currently. Does it sound reasonable that VO coding 2TB would be the best way (since I have retrofitted paddles)? Am I able to select any DEC switch with hill descent and PDC built for left hand drive and I'll be fine? Or are there variants like with the shift lever connectors? Plus the new modular one would work, of course.

What happens if I get a DEC switch without descent control? I just lose that function or will there be other errors and codes as a result?

EDIT: I notice that RealOEM seems to show 9/2011 as a build date boundary for some of these parts, even the modular retrofit part# 61319267892 to be valid. Don't want to waste money on parts that aren't usable for reasons I can't initially see.


----------



## surly (May 27, 2008)

All sorted out - found an exact match DEC switch. All went without a hitch, 205->2TB in ICM,KOMBI, GWS, EGS. At xHP's recommendation, flashed back to stock prior to coding, reflashed after VO coding.


----------



## seby92 (Feb 24, 2021)

Hello! Install the DEC mode switch on a 2010 bmw 535i f10 manual transmission. What should I code with esys to work in comfort and sport mode? Can anyone give me some advice, what should I do?


----------



## bmwabc (Jul 3, 2020)

Hi there everyone I've a 2011 manual f11 520d and I want to retrofit this but to code do I have to do the same way or it's different? Or there's no difference in between manual or auto for coding? 
Thanks


----------



## seby92 (Feb 24, 2021)

bmwabc said:


> Hi there everyone I've a 2011 manual f11 520d and I want to retrofit this but to code do I have to do the same way or it's different? Or there's no difference in between manual or auto for coding?
> Thanks


Hi !
The encoding is different


----------



## bmwabc (Jul 3, 2020)

seby92 said:


> Hi !
> The encoding is different


Do u know how can I code in the manual?


----------



## seby92 (Feb 24, 2021)

bmwabc said:


> Do u know how can I code in the manual?


do not know


----------



## bmwabc (Jul 3, 2020)

seby92 said:


> do not know


Okey thanks


----------



## brijeshbmw (Oct 21, 2020)

miotoo said:


> I really wanted to enable the sports control in my non-sport 520d F10 (4.2011).
> 
> Parts needed:
> 
> ...


I have retrofitted the dec switch but instead of sports/ normal switch is i got a sport/ comfort switch ( which i got in a pretty cheap deal) fitted. My vod coding amd ecu coding is done but there is no change in driving modes the switch doesnt seem to work
Mine is a 2010 f10 525d, Will it still work with the sport/comfort switch instead of the sport/normal switch?


----------



## F10user (Dec 16, 2021)

Not sure if this thread is still active but I'm new to the whole coding scene on my F10. What is the VO and the KOMBI that you guys are referring to in this thread?


----------



## Billowusu47 (May 8, 2017)

Did the dec retrofit in my 550i with the correct wiring and coding and it still isn’t working. Module came from a 750i.


----------



## Billowusu47 (May 8, 2017)

surly said:


> All sorted out - found an exact match DEC switch. All went without a hitch, 205->2TB in ICM,KOMBI, GWS, EGS. At xHP's recommendation, flashed back to stock prior to coding, reflashed after VO coding.


Please share part number please. Did the retrofit on my xdrive 550i and can’t get it to work


----------



## BmwDriver2018 (Feb 22, 2018)

bmwabc said:


> Hi there everyone I've a 2011 manual f11 520d and I want to retrofit this but to code do I have to do the same way or it's different? Or there's no difference in between manual or auto for coding?
> Thanks



Hello, is there any news here? Even if the post is old, has anyone figured out what to code?


----------

